# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  ссылки на видео

## airnick

Сборка модели Конкорда https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvUIZPJi648

Eurocopter BK 117 Турне по Европе https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcsVTGDIeP4

Дельтаплан https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OszSW2UAR4M

Как получить сертификат линейного пилота https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phSGc3FWDgE

Расследования авиакатастроф. Сезон 12. Серия 14. Крушение вертолёта Eurocopter https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tO-UW7lfb8

----------


## airnick

Полёт на дирижабле над Натальевским карьером https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxrXNZVCe5E

----------


## airnick

Сборка модели Гинденбурга http://youtu.be/_8eGNbr7umU

----------


## airnick

Что нельзя брать с собой в самолёт http://youtu.be/J76-mXgPdaA

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Моё нение, что ветка обо всём и ни о чём... Не интересно и не понятно! Модели в модельный раздел, а всякие разности вообще не знаю куда. А если хочется все свои видюхи размещать в одной ветке, тогда лучше переименовать в название "Ссылки на видео такого-то участника" или "Авторское видео имени и так далее".

----------


## An-Z

Не нравится, не смотри))  Вот где ещё разместить ссылку на такую подборку видео?

----------


## Gefest83

Стихия вооружений воздух — РТД Фильм СУ 34 , СУ 24 ,СУ 25 , МИГ 29, Документальный фильм - YouTube

----------


## ZaSlon

Демонстрация северокорейской авиации северокорейскому руководителю 
Marshal Kim Jong Un guides combat flying technique games of flight commanders https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfVZKXrk_ZU#t=808

----------


## Gefest83

> Демонстрация северокорейской авиации северокорейскому руководителю 
> Marshal Kim Jong Un guides combat flying technique games of flight commanders https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfVZKXrk_ZU#t=808


Сильная тема)))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Демонстрация северокорейской авиации северокорейскому руководителю


Вполне даже симпатичная кореянка с ним сидит, мне понравилась.

----------


## Gefest83

Полёт на север Ту-154м 85633 с оригинальным звуком от автора - YouTube
Снимаю шляпу, этож сколько телодвижений... норм мужчины!!!

----------


## -=AMA=-

Размещу здесь, дабы не создавать новых тем.

*Воздушный парад в Северной Корее в 2014г*

----------


## -=AMA=-

Съемка Российских Су-34 с самолета F-16 Голландских ВВС при сопровождении в нейтральных водах Балтии.

----------


## -=AMA=-

Сопровождение с демонстрацией подвеса  :Biggrin:  P-3 "Orion" Российским Су-27 в небе Балтики (ноябрь 2014г.)

----------


## Антон

> Не успел заценить- "видео удалено пользователем" .

----------


## -=AMA=-

Удалено...

----------


## sparrow

> Удалено...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN8OoefnUPM

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN8OoefnUPM



*Су-27П* «Григорий Речкалов», б/н «90 красный», рег. номер ВВС России RF-33740, сер. номер 29413, из состава 1 истребительной эскадрильи 72 гвардейской авиационной Новгородско-Клайпедской Краснознамённой им. маршала авиации И.И. Борзова базы авиации Балтийского флота, аэр. Черняховск (Калининградская обл.)?

----------


## OKA

> *Су-27П* «Григорий Речкалов», б/н «90 красный», рег. номер ВВС России RF-33740, сер. номер 29413, из состава 1 истребительной эскадрильи 72 гвардейской авиационной Новгородско-Клайпедской Краснознамённой им. маршала авиации И.И. Борзова базы авиации Балтийского флота, аэр. Черняховск (Калининградская обл.)?


Здесь пообсуждался : bmpd - Cу-27 "пасет" португальца 


"Cу-27 "пасет" португальца        bmpd        January 24th, 4:58

    Любопытная видеозапись, сделанная в ноябре 2014 года с борта базового патрульного самолета Lockheed P-3C Orion ВВС Португалии на Балтийским морем, показывает его перехват и сопровождение российским истребителем Су-27. Истребитель Су-27 (бортовой номер "90 красный", регистрационный номер RF-33740, серийный номер 29413, название «Григорий Речкалов») принадлежит 1-й истребительной эскадрилье 72-й гвардейской авиационной Новгородско-Клайпедской Краснознамённой имени маршала авиации И.И. Борзова базы авиации Балтийского флота, в настоящее время дислоцируемой на аэродроме Черняховск (Калининградская область).

    С конца октября по конец ноября 2014 года самолет P-3C Orion (бортовой номер "14811") из состава 601-й эскадрильи ВВС Португалии, принимал участие в "Международной балтийской миссии" НАТО, базируясь на литовский аэродром Шяуляй. Самолет был переброшен туда после известных безуспешных поисков вооруженными силами Швеции якобы "неизвестной подводной лодки". При этом переброска португальского Р-3С и его полеты над Балтикой особо не афишировались.

    601-я эскадрилья 'Lobos" ВВС Португалии штатно дислоцируется на авиабазе Бежа и располагает пятью самолетами Р-3С, приобретенными в 2005 году из наличия авиации ВМС Нидерландов. К настоящему времени все пять самолетов (бортовые номера с "14807" по "14811") доработаны до конфигурации CUP+.


    P3C

    Базовый патрульный самолет Lockheed P-3C Orion (бортовой номер "14811") ВВС Португалии на авиабазе Шяуляй (Литва). Ноябрь 2014 года (с) www.p3orion.nl"

----------


## -=AMA=-

Перенес фото в эту "ветку".

----------


## -=AMA=-

Дозаправка в воздухе Су-24, МиГ-31, Ту-95 и Ту-160.

----------


## -=AMA=-

Сопровождение Российских Ту-95 самолетами "Eurofighter" (с демонстрацией подвеса) в небе Балтики.

----------


## OKA

"Сотка" с дрона в Монино от РТ. Жаль, что зимние съёмки- на сугробы на крыльях смотреть не очень комильфо)) Но есть шанс исправить, когда снег сойдёт. На многие аппараты интересно со всех сторон поглядеть...

----------


## F378

Спасибо. Мне очень приглянулось. Хотелось бы в таком же ракурсе увидеть м50 , ми-12 , ту-144

----------


## Gefest83

Амммм... эммм... ну... ВАУ!!!  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

"Катерина. Отчего люди не летают?

Варвара. Я не понимаю, что ты говоришь.

Катерина. Я говорю, отчего люди не летают так, как птицы? ... "

Летают, давно и по-разному, и ещё как летают! ))

Правда ввсного здесь только "Геркулес" с номером 312 , но не это здесь главное  :Biggrin: 




Ещё в ту же тему : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMBBnmbilAk

----------


## -=AMA=-

Съемка сцены посадки Ил-76 на короткую полосу для фильма "Личный номер"

----------


## -=AMA=-

Видео пролета Су-24 рядом с эсминцем USS Ross (30.05.2015)

----------


## -=AMA=-

Видео с вертолета Ми-24 (?) сбитого в августе 2014г., Луганская обл

----------


## OKA

Встретилось, может и было уже. Иракские Су-25 и Ми-28

----------


## OKA

"Это для вас независимая Прибалтика, а для нас - плацдарм для нападения на Ленинград"

Балтошведофинны распростёрли свои ягодицы для америцы)) По наводке с Учения Baltops 2015 - Страница 2

"B-52 makes history over Latvia"

----------


## wittman

> *Су-27П* «Григорий Речкалов», б/н «90 красный», рег. номер ВВС России RF-33740, сер. номер 29413, из состава 1 истребительной эскадрильи 72 гвардейской авиационной Новгородско-Клайпедской Краснознамённой им. маршала авиации И.И. Борзова базы авиации Балтийского флота, аэр. Черняховск (Калининградская обл.)?


 Это один и тот же борт??

----------


## bakulinks77

Неплохая подборка по 187 ШАП.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XmOVdULg1g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAu9O3zKJHM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=45&v=PQXewGfsqgE

Ну и известная композиция в несколько другой интерпретации.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX_AvU7B1y4

----------


## OKA

Кадры с Ле Бурже, на 1:38 видно окрашенный "Скорпион".

----------


## OKA

Встретилось на профильных ресурсах :

----------


## OKA

Втретились красивые кадры посадки Б-52 в Ошкоше : 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIJRDUm9bPg 

B-52 Makes Challenging Landing To Visit Oshkosh On Historic Anniversary

EAA AirVenture Oshkosh | Oshkosh, Wisconsin | Fly-In & Convention

----------


## Д.Срибный

Подрезал ссылку на ВиФе. Впечатлило как четко держат строй польские летчики. (с 57й секунды)

----------


## OKA

Встретился познавательный ролик :

----------


## OKA

"Идёт трансляция Военного парада в честь 70-летия Победы 
в Войне сопротивления китайского народа японским захватчикам и в Мировой войне над фашизмом"

70-я годовщина победы в мировой антифашистской войне_CNTV Россия_CNTV Pусский

Прямая трансляция RT : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0JF5dwRfRQ

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Gefest83



----------


## OKA

Б-52 в действии :

----------


## piston

> Видео пролета Су-24 рядом с эсминцем USS Ross (30.05.2015)

----------


## OKA

Про вертолёты :

----------


## OKA

Разведполёты французов над Сирией : 




"Адмирал Жан Дюфурк посетовал, что Франция давно бы уже начала бомбить , но америкосы не всегда дают нужные карты...а своих нет... и вот они сейчас в Минобороны составляют карты.."

Франция готовится бомбить : tutuskania

----------


## Казанец

> ...а своих нет... и вот они сейчас в Минобороны составляют карты.."


А ведь они там не просто присутствовали много десятилетий, они там воевали (например, с англичанами в 1941 году). Теперь вот карт нету...

----------


## OKA

> А ведь они там не просто присутствовали много десятилетий, они там воевали (например, с англичанами в 1941 году). Теперь вот карт нету...


Наверное имелись в виду оперативные данные, типа расположениe укреплений и позиций сторон, скопления техники , полевые лагеря и т.п.
У амеров и местных монархий с израильтянами разведданные со спутников и дронов всяко поинтересней будут. Не первый год там бороздят просторы))
Вот и недовольны французы))

----------


## OKA

По ссылкам есть кадры советских времён (МиГ-21).
История и география аэродромов - Страница 5

https://youtu.be/h1iidmU79VA?t=2993
https://youtu.be/zPYnzEw-LSc?t=2213

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Можно вращать, так сказать, камерой...

----------


## OKA

Встретилось : 

Итальянские "Харриеры"

----------


## OKA

Интересно , что привёз , что повезёт)) Каменты жгут))


"Самый большой Самолёт в мире Мрия Антонов Ан-225 приземляется в аэропорту Робин Гуда Донкастер Англия

Оле́г Константи́нович Анто́нов (1906 — 1984) — советский авиаконструктор, доктор технических наук (1960), профессор (1978), академик АН СССР. Герой Социалистического Труда. Лауреат Ленинской премии и Сталинской премии второй степени.Родился 25 января (7 февраля) 1906 года в деревне Троица Вороновской волости Подольского уезда Московской губернии
Departure from Kiev Gostomel Ukrane Nov 11, 2015 http://bit.ly/1QvkeMW

 Ростислав Сидаш 1 день назад
Красота.Слава Украине!﻿..."    :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Познавательные ролики : http://www.youtube.com/user/eyeofbill/videos

Например :

----------


## KURYER

Видео аварии Ту-95 8 июня 2015 г


В источнике статья об этом происшествии

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

> Сильно не пинайте. Видео на мобильном и ПЭДе не открывается, а на ПК открылось: 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lesJzn-3ABE


Да, очень впечатляет)) 




Тоже впечатляет!!!

----------


## OKA

Немного оффтоп..
Аэросъемка СПб Просто красивые виды с воздуха))

----------


## алтын

> Появились кадры задержания британских военных дипломатов Скотта и Коатален-Ходжсона. На видео за машиной англичан движется автомобиль сотрудников полиции. Дипломатов просят остановиться, показать документы и выйти из машины.
> 
> Ранее сообщалось, что дипломаты посольства Великобритании задержаны в России за незаконное осуществление фото и видеосъемки на территории военного аэродрома «Моздок».
> 
> *Инцидент произошел в начале марта. Военно-воздушный атташе Скотт и помощник военно-морского атташе Коатален-Ходжсон без соответствующего разрешения посетили Моздокский район РСО-Алания, входящий в перечень территорий с регламентированным посещением для иностранных граждан.
> 
> Известно, что дипломаты не отрицали факта съемки некоторых объектов на аэродроме. Однако отказались показать отснятый материал, ссылаясь на дипломатический иммунитет*.

----------


## OKA

> ...Ранее сообщалось, что дипломаты посольства Великобритании задержаны в России за незаконное осуществление фото и видеосъемки на территории военного аэродрома «Моздок»...


На Чкаловской тоже ловили :

Помониторьте Чкаловский - Страница 144

Над споттерами со сканерами тучи ходят хмуро))

Cегодня в вечернем выпуске новостей по рос-1 анонсировали сюжет про буржуйских шпиёнов-споттеров))

Обсуждение : "...Вылетайте в США, и пошастайте вокруг любой из авиабаз ВВС США с фотосъёмкой и радиопрослушиванием (упаси боже - с записью...). Где Вы окажетесь потом...?"  :Biggrin: 

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1237736

----------


## алтын

> На Чкаловской тоже ловили :
> 
> Помониторьте Чкаловский - Страница 144
> 
> Над споттерами со сканерами тучи ходят хмуро))
> 
> Cегодня в вечернем выпуске новостей по рос-1 анонсировали сюжет про буржуйских шпиёнов-споттеров))
> 
> Обсуждение : "...Вылетайте в США, и пошастайте вокруг любой из авиабаз ВВС США с фотосъёмкой и радиопрослушиванием (упаси боже - с записью...). Где Вы окажетесь потом...?" 
> ...





> Гражданина США задержали у российского аэродрома Чкаловский за фотографии и видео самолетов военного и спецназначения.

----------


## OKA

Chinese Stealth Fighter J-31




Большое количество познавательных роликов на этой страничке : 

https://www.youtube.com/user/Tonkatsu298/videos

----------


## OKA

'СР-10 Третий день летных испытаний "




Спортивно пилотажный реактивный самолет СР-10 :: КБ «САТ» - Современные Авиационные Технологии
За первое видео спасибо Вячеславу Андрееву:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aMyVlG5QIA

Второй день:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0xd35eTxWo

----------


## Avia M

Впечатляет... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF7rCnqNBcU

----------


## KURYER

Рука не поднялась разместить в разделе "МиГ-29" :Cool:

----------


## KURYER

Свежее видео о ПАК ФА ->

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Видео "похорон" австралийских F-111 : 




С познавательного ресурса :

21 Abandoned Airplane Graveyards of the World - Urban Ghosts

   

Много познавательных фото))

----------


## KURYER

Учения бомбардировщиков Н-6К ВВС Китая:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Роспуск. Беркуты и Витязь"

Mария Kорнейчук

----------


## OKA

Взгляд на "Дональда нашего, понимаете ли, Кука" сверху )) 




Fly along with Patrol Squadron (VP) 4 over the Baltic Sea
Commander, U.S. Naval Forces Europe-Africa/U.S. 6th Fleet

Про военную авиацию - Страница 68

----------


## Avia M

"Пофонтанируем"... https://youtu.be/8kmcnoBNtsQ

----------


## OKA

"Многофункциональный истребитель Су-30МКИ ВВС Индии сбрасывает залпом впечатляющую бомбовую нагрузку в виде 26 фугасных авиабомб ФАБ-250 калибра 250 кг во время показательных учений "Iron Fist-2016" на индийском полигоне Покран 18 марта 2016 года."

26 бомб - bmpd




Кино про индийские ВВС : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGCo83_xN7g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HitQd5TXAOI

----------


## алтын

> Мы продолжаем рассказ об учебных заведениях нашей страны, где готовят военных специалистов. Сегодня мы побываем на военной кафедре Самарского национального исследовательского университета имени Королева и увидим, чему обучают авиационных инженеров.

----------


## OKA

Встретилось : 




МиГ-29К сопровождают "Харриер", в последнем полёте на военно-морском аэродроме Hansa в Гоа.

Трамплин : 

     

ВМС Индии (33/64) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...nsa,_Goa_3.JPG

http://defence.pk/threads/indian-nav...-hansa.398801/
http://defence.pk/threads/ada-to-tes...-hansa.408889/

Рядом музей авиации ВМФ Индии : 



https://www.tripadvisor.ru/Attractio...et=-1&filter=2

https://www.google.com/maps/place/In...38769?hl=ru-RU

Отдыхаем в Гоа! ))

----------


## OKA

ссылки на видео
Авиабаза Кубинка

Ещё в ту же тему :




"Новая фигура группового пилотажа самолета Су-27 и вертолетов МИ-28. Истребитель в этот момент, летит на предельно низкой скорости, что бы вертолеты поспевали/ Su-27 at this time is flying at extremely low speed"

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

"Балалайка"... Почему?

https://youtu.be/NQdnblRDtxw

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> "Балалайка"... Почему?


Крыло?......

----------


## OKA

Апач на природах))

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Avia M;136751]Под впечатлением! Шикарная съёмка, молодцы.




https://youtu.be/ijNZUAD24Ns

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> "Балалайка"... Почему?
> 
> https://youtu.be/NQdnblRDtxw


I'm sorry I have to ask this question in english :
What is the first song of this video?
Beautiful.

----------


## Avia M

> I'm sorry I have to ask this question in english :
> What is the first song of this video?
> Beautiful.


https://music.yandex.ru/album/2956984/track/25136906
"Разлилась речка быстрая"

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> https://music.yandex.ru/album/2956984/track/25136906
> "Разлилась речка быстрая"


Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Дозаправка F-35A по пути в Англию :




Ещё дозаправки от KC-135 (Mirage 2000, AMX, EA-6 Prowler) : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rnPsIf_CHw

----------


## OKA

Видео про парад (по наводке от Buryat ))  : 




"5 июля 2016 года в столице Венесуэлы прошел военный парад в честь Дня независимости. Венесуэльские военные представили на параде поступившие в последнее время на вооружение многочисленные образцы российской и китайской военной техники.
В 2009 году Россия выделила Венесуэле кредит в размере 2,2 миллиарда долларов на приобретение российской военной техники и вооружений. Стороны заключили крупное пакетное соглашение на закупку российского вооружения. В частности, Венесуэла заказала зенитные комплексы "Печора-2М", С-300, "Бук-М2ЭК", ПЗРК "Игла-С", бронетранспортеры БТР-80А, танки Т-72Б1В, реактивные системы залпового огня "Смерч" и "Град", 24 истребителя Су-30МК2В, вертолеты Ми-17В5, Ми-26Т2 и Ми-35М2, а также сто тысяч автоматов Калашникова.
В октябре 2011 года Россия и Венесуэла заключили соглашение о предоставлении Каракасу кредита на 4 миллиарда долларов на реализацию двусторонних проектов в военно-технической сфере.
Генеральный директор "Рособорнэкспорта" Анатолий Исайкин ранее заявлял, что Венесуэла занимает лидирующее место в Латинской Америке по импорту российских вооружений. Так, к середине 2013 года общий объем подписанных контрактов оценивался в 11 миллиардов долларов..."



Мощь венесуэльской армии. Парад в Каракасе. 5 июля 2016 года: dambiev

En imágenes: Así transcurrió el desfile civíco militar del 5 de Julio

----------


## OKA

"В сети появилось видео аварийной посадки самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения E-2C на палубу авианосца "Дуайт Эйзенхауэр".




Инцидент произошел в марте у побережья Виргинии, пострадали восемь моряков. В момент инцидента моряки проводили работы на полетной палубе авианосца. Тормозное устройство на палубе корабля, с помощью которого летательные аппараты осуществляют посадку, отсоединилось. Согласно отчету, опубликованному в The Virginian Pilot, работники палубы допустили ряд ошибок при выполнении технического обслуживания.

Самолет после инцидента не получил повреждений. Он возобновил полет и позже приземлился на военно-морской базе в Норфолке."

Опубликовано видео аварийной посадки E-2C на палубу американского авианосца | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

"Учения ВМС НОАК в Южно-китайском море "






Учения ВМС НОАК в Южно-китайском море - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

Полёты с Air Tatoo 2016 :




1. Polish F16C Display: 00:00
2. Spanish Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon EF2000 Display: 01:18
3. The Frecce Tricolori Display: 02:45
4. Royal Air Force Chinook Display: 04:13
5. Hellenic Air Force Zeus F16C Display: 05:14
6. BAE Eurofighter Typhoon Display: 06:40
7. Belgium Air Force F16A Display: 07:56
8. Royal Netherlands Air Force AH-64D Apache Display: 08:35
9. Royal Jordanian Falcons Display: 09:15
10. USAF Lockheed Martin F22 Raptor Display: 09:29
11. USAF F22 Raptor & F35A Heritage Flypast: 10:21
12. Croatian Air Force Aerobatic Team Display: 10:43
13. Orlik Aerobatic Team: 11:31
14. The Breitling Wingwalkers: 12:25
15. Polish Air Force MIG29 Display: 12:50
16. Airbus A400M Display: 14:03
17. Turkish Air Force Soloturk F16C Display
18. Messerschmitt-Bolkow-Blohm Bo 105P1 Display: 15:24
19. Red Arrows + RAF Typhoon + F35B Flypast: 15:40
20. USMC Lockheed Martin F35B Display: 15:57
21. Red Arrows Display: 16:29
22. Italian Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon F-2000A Display: 17:17
23. French Air Force Dassault Rafale C Display: 18:05
24. Boeing CV-22B Osprey Display: 18:51
25. Royal Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon FGR4 Display: 19:12
26. The Black Cats Display: 20:04
27. Ramex Delta Display: 20:14
28. Boeing FA18 Super Hornet Display: 20:58
29. The Patrouille Suisse Display: 22:08


Полёты с маневрированием F-35B в Фэйфорде :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HFm50ecvlk

----------


## OKA

Бразильские ВВС на страже мирного неба олимпийского Рио))




А то вдруг беспорядки, перевороты..

----------


## OKA

"Российские разработчики представили свою новейшую разработку – гирокоптер "Микрон" в авиацентре "Воскресенск" Московской области. Смотрите кадры испытаний одного из самых маленьких и легких вертолетов в мире.






"Микрон" — один из сверхлегких вертолетов в мире. Летательный аппарат массой 115 килограммов не нужно регистрировать, сообщает агентство Ruptly, а для его управления не требуется свидетельство пилота.

"Отличие от мотодельтаплана, конечно, уникальная компактность вертолета. В принципе, его можно перевозить даже в багажнике большого автомобиля или даже микроавтобуса или на маленьком прицепе. Вертолет за считанные минуты складывается и также быстро раскладывается", — рассказал летчик-испытатель Дмитрий Ракицкий.

Вертолет развивает скорость до 120 километров в час. Как пояснили разработчики, он может взлетать с любой неподготовленной поверхности диаметром 10 метров и способен преодолевать расстояния в несколько сотен километров."

Ультралегкий вертолет: испытания российского гирокоптера прошли в Подмосковье | РИА Новости

Вспоминается камовский "микродиверсант" Ка-56)) 

 

Камов Ка-56 Оса

----------


## OKA

"Весело взяли бревнышко, весело его понесли"))




Стэлс однако))

----------


## OKA

Рулёжка и взлёт F-35B :

----------


## -=AMA=-

Су-30МК2В Вьетнамских ВВС

----------


## OKA

> Су-30МК2В Вьетнамских ВВС


Познавательный ролик про полёты вьетнамцев. K островам))  Напоминает российские самодельные видео середины 90-х. 
Вспомнился почему-то фильм 1996г. "Асы над Москвой", с 4 минуты, но тот уже история)) А закадровый текст там-ппц))

----------


## алтын

"Кандагарский пленник-беглец" всё ещё в строю и продолжает возить НАТОвские грузы, отнимает аэробасную копеечку.  :Tongue: 
Посадка крэйзи-рашен

----------


## OKA

"Ил-96-400VVIP RA-96102 вечерний заход"




Помониторьте Чкаловский - Страница 151

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## F378

Телепередачи начала 2000-х ,мир авиации,крылья и другие. Постепенно будут добавлятся и другие выпуски
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqY...Y6nWOZl3_AT_FA

----------


## F378

добавлены еще некоторые передачи и фильмы

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqY...Y6nWOZl3_AT_FA

----------


## Avia M

Кубинка.

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Армия-2016": видео воздушного боя новейших истребителей ВКС России

----------


## F378

Добавлены очередные передачи КРЫЛЬЯ и МИР АВИАЦИИ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqY...Y6nWOZl3_AT_FA

----------


## алтын

Самолёты Ан-22 «Антей» перебрасывают военную технику 
из Сибири в Киргизию

----------


## FraGmeNt

красиво полетел

----------


## Avia M

"Стрижи". https://youtu.be/WlAcdaN9ZYw

----------


## OKA

Польша : W-3, Ан-28, TS-11, Ми-14, Ми-24, "Спартан", "Турбоорлик", F-16, МиГ-29 .




"Piknik lotniczy - Mirosławiec 2016! 03.09.2016"

https://www.youtube.com/user/mateusz19pila/videos

----------


## OKA

Завершающий этап совместного российско-китайского учения «Морское взаимодействие – 2016»

----------


## OKA

Встретилось : 




Напомнило съёмки полётов в "Race for the Yankee Zephyr"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDSW3O6Oz98

----------


## OKA

К посту Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников




Ещё немного радости народа )) С вертолётами, самолётами, чиновниками, споттерами, парашютистами и плясками))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggIQKIxTuw0

Нормальное шоу.

----------


## OKA

Катапульты.

«Штурм неба. Выжить в пятом океане». Фильм 2-й. «Последний шанс» 

http://«Штурм неба. Выжить в пятом о...

----------


## OKA

Авиаудары иракской армейской авиации. EC 635 , Bell 407 .




+ непринуждённая атмосфера общения между бойцами))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

Самолет президента. Эксклюзивные кадры. Фильм Аркадия Мамонтова https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp-7OpFEQEg

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Встретился на Вифе познавательный фильм про английскую палубную авиацию в 1975г. и тут же был утащен в берлогу))




"Royal Navy documentary from 1975 featuring aircraft carrier HMS Ark Royal (R09). The film details flight operations aboard the Ark. Aircraft in the film include the Phantom FG1, the Buccaneer S2, the Gannet AEW3, the Wessex HAS1 and the Sea King HAS2. "


Там вообще есть что поглядеть :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1_...C6l9COw/videos

----------


## ZHeN

не знаю, было или нет, ещё одно прекрасное видео из 1980-х:



с 19:38 начинается сюжет о том, как Торнадо готовится к поражению цели чугунием с кабрирования на пмв, полагаясь при этом лишь на данные радара и ИНС (своевременно "обновляя" позицию) - в эру отсутствия спутниковой коррекции :)

----------


## OKA

Ролик про шведофинские авиационные учения :






Finnish Air Force to Deploy Five Hornets to Sweden for Live Air Exercise - Article - Ilmavoimat

----------


## OKA

"Беспилотник заснял, как армия Ирака и союзные силы готовятся к наступлению на Мосул."

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про египетские учения :




Наблюдается разнотипье авиатехники с разных концов света)) Как у индусов))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## -=AMA=-

"свежее" видео с авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал Кузнецов»

----------


## OKA

> "свежее" видео с авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал Кузнецов»


В "морской авиации" пост №2251 был . Морская авиация

То же , на 15сек. побольше))

----------


## -=AMA=-

*OKA*

Прошу прощения, не видел...    :Frown:   в ту тему редко захожу.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Про вьетнамцев дубль 2 (более ранний ролик удалили) . Надо качать))

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 6 дек. 2016 г.

Немецкое правительство признало, что авиабаза Рамштайн используется для запуска американских беспилотников и дистанционной координации их ударов. Власти ФРГ долгое время не комментировали эти операции, несмотря на многочисленные жертвы среди мирного населения в результате бомбардировок с применением БПЛА. Подробнее — в материале RT."

----------


## OKA

Перуанская матчасть (с субтитрами))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Встретилась познавательная рекламка :




 

Shock & Awe! New Cluster Bomb Can Kill 40 Tanks In One Go (Watch)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Летчики Западного округа приступили к квалификационным полетам "

----------


## Avia M

История... https://youtu.be/7JPp9rU7FGw

----------


## OKA

"Терминаторы", "Крокодилы" и "Ночные охотники" продемонстрировали боевую мощь :




"В Краснодарском крае прошли первые в этом году воздушные учения.
Вертолеты уничтожили колонну техники условного противника. "Терминаторы", "Крокодилы" и "Ночные охотники" нанесли удары с использованием неуправляемых ракет и пушечного вооружения. Видео: ТАСС/Ruptly"

----------


## OKA

"Российские летчики-истребители с базы Эребуни в Армении перехватили самолет условного противника, который нарушил государственную границу."

----------


## OKA

Про дозаправку :




C прогулкой по Пакфе))

----------


## OKA

6 тестовый полёт японского X-2

----------


## OKA

К посту  Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

Официоз утомителен (как правило)) Гимнастов тоже много (эти гимнасты...)) Периодически в дымке мелькает авиация))




Зрелище занимательное))) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f-_QptA5DA

----------


## Elfien

Красивый анимационный фильм посвященный самолетам и авиаконструкторам основанный на реальных событиях - Ветер крепчает.

----------


## OKA

Работа "Апачей" и дрона ночью в Ираке :

----------


## OKA

Кадры с Л-39 и Як-52 ВВС Вьетнама :

----------


## OKA

Подготовка Б-52 к вылету :

----------


## OKA

Появилось много роликов с индийского авиасалона 2017г.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Tonkatsu298/videos

----------


## Avia M

Краснодар. 23 февраля 2017. https://youtu.be/vrvh4rPha80

----------


## Avia M

Кубинка. 2 марта 2017. https://youtu.be/6iXXD3qbDOc

----------


## OKA

Ещё на тему AHRLAC-MWARI "SMART   Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников




ещё:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dq0PxMoFB4

----------


## Avia M

"Кадриль" 2017.
https://youtu.be/egRTEVWyX6U

----------


## MaxSafaniuk



----------


## Gefest83

https://vk.com/povsk_murmansk?z=vide...77428293_23595

----------


## Avia M

7 марта 2017 г.  Неизвестный пилот самолета утром во вторник нарисовал в небе над Новосибирском конденсационным следом гигантскую восьмерку. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.
Корреспондент агентства заметил восьмерку около 11.15 местного времени (07.15 мск), когда самолет, исполнив фигуру, ушел на снижение.
Жители разных районов Новосибирска и пригородов в соцсетях также стали выкладывать фото восьмерки, предположив, что таким необычным способом пилот поздравил горожанок с 8 Марта.

https://youtu.be/SI8bsF7Wjg0

----------


## Djoker

> 7 марта 2017 г.  Неизвестный пилот самолета утром во вторник нарисовал в небе над Новосибирском конденсационным следом гигантскую восьмерку.


Пишут, что это был первый Су-34 сборки 2017 года


https://vk.com/wall-5111774_406189

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Су-30СМ. https://youtu.be/EtN6pzF4b5I

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Португеши :

----------


## OKA

Может и было уже :

"А-50 (RF-50608) взлёт с Твери."

----------


## OKA

> Португеши :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FNOXU7I2G8


Ещё португеши)) :

----------


## OKA

Южнокорейские "Блэк Иглзы", на своих T-50 :

----------


## OKA

Пуск ракеты L-UMTAS (с лазерной СН) : 








Турецкий T-129 ATAK (лиценз.модиф. A-129 Mangusta) :

Milli helikoptere yerli f


"В рамках проекта по разработке противотанковых ракет дальнего радиуса действия для ВС Турции создана ракета L-UMTAS с системой лазерного наведения.

Испытания новой ракеты прошли успешно, и ею вскоре вооружат ударные вертолеты отечественного производства ATAK. Проект реализован инженерами турецкой компании Roketsan.

Министр национальной обороны Турции Фикри Ишик сообщил агентству «Анадолу», что ракета L-UMTAS стала очередным успехом оборонной промышленности страны. «Благодаря новым ракетам выросла мощь ВВС Турции», – подчеркнул министр.

Ракета L-UMTAS типа «воздух-земля» или «земля-земля» может быть использована для уничтожения бронетехники в радиусе восьми километров.

При этом благодаря системе лазерного наведения новую ракету можно использовать в ночное время суток. "

http://aa.com.tr/ru/t%D1%83%D1%80%D1...C%D0%B8/786119

----------


## Avia M

Интересующимся "МиГ-34" смотреть с 0-50  :Smile: 

M24.RU - Репетиция парада в честь Дня Победы началась в Алабине - Сетевое издание М24 - Москва 24

----------


## алтын

Светлана Протасова пилот МиГ-29

----------


## OKA

Belgian Heli Days 2017




Фото здесь :



«Вертолётные дни» в Бельгии | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

Благодарные чешские "партнёры" недвусмысленно раскрасили Ми-24 под "чужого"))

----------


## OKA

Китайские дроны у саудов :

----------


## OKA

Ролик с кадрами полёта демонстратора S-97 "Raider" :

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Рафали" :




Египетские :



Полеты египетских Рафалей: dambiev

----------


## николай-78

У меня скопилось несколько десятков гигобайт съемок на Авиадартсе_2015 и 2016( сделанной не мобильным телефоном) не знаю как подступиться. Их надо монтировать-съемка черновая. Может кто поможет?

----------


## Avia M

> ...не знаю как подступиться.


Полагаю, у всех индивидуальный подход к монтажу. Я стараюсь не накапливать множество видео, просто обрезаю лишнее и записываю на BD. Для индивидуального просмотра, вполне достаточно. Удачи.

----------


## OKA

УБС "Scorpion" , программа  OA-X :

----------


## OKA

Ту-95 замаскированный "Звездой" под Ту-142)) Или наоборот))

----------


## OKA

Бельгийские NH90 :

----------


## Djoker

Нигерия

----------


## OKA

Рулёжка гиганта AG-600

----------


## Avia M

Шикарно! 
https://youtu.be/VJDUc-SEEQU

----------


## OKA

"7 мая 2017 - генеральная репетиция Парада Победы 2017. Воздушная часть. Стрижи и Русские Витязи в построении "Кубинский бриллиант" выполняют проход с отстрелом."

----------


## Avia M

> "7 мая 2017 - генеральная репетиция Парада Победы 2017. Воздушная часть. Стрижи и Русские Витязи в построении "Кубинский бриллиант" выполняют проход с отстрелом."


360.  

https://youtu.be/4SLem1RIr5I

----------


## OKA

Прилёты))

----------


## OKA

"Что осталось за кадрами посадки Матиаса Руста у стен Кремля? Разбор полета. "

----------


## OKA

"День открытых дверей на аэродроме Мигалово "




Мигалово - Страница 84

----------


## OKA

Встретился русскоязычный ролик на тему прошедших учений :




Канал, радующий оптимизмом каждого милитариста  :Biggrin: 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy-...9YuwEGQ/videos

----------


## Fencer

Праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 85-летию со дня основания г. Комсомольска-на-Амуре https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ6btVa5iZQ

----------


## OKA

Tactical Weapon Meet 2017

----------


## OKA

"Новая жизнь легендарной крылатой машины: военный самолет Ил-2, который был подбит в Великую Отечественную, снова парит над землей, и этот исторический день настал благодаря новосибирским реставраторам, которые проделали буквально ювелирную работу. Пять лет назад в Первый канал рассказывал, как Ил-2 подняли со дна озера в Мурманской области."

----------


## OKA

F-35 Японских ВВС

----------


## OKA

Дозаправка ю.корейского KF-16 над Аляской в рамках "Рэд флэг" :

----------


## OKA

Ле Бурже, полёты :





Ещё много роликов :

https://www.youtube.com/user/SalonDuBourget/videos

----------


## OKA

F-35 в небе над Парижем))




Для одномотора ничё так...

Интересно карусель с ним , J-10 , J-39 , М-2000 и F-16 устроить))

----------


## OKA

Ещё "Рэд флэг" на Аляске :

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Профессия летчика, а в особенности военного летчика, до их пор продолжает оставаться крайне опасной. Он сам, его родные и близкие знают — каждый полёт в любой момент может стать последним из-за какой-то непредвиденной случайности. А как выглядит последний полет, если всем известно, что он последний? В ВВС США есть традиция — уходящего с летной работы на земле встречают родственники, друзья, сослуживцы и… брандспойты пожарных машин.

На этом видео — прощание с небом летчика-истребителя полковника Питера Феслера, который выполняет последний полет на «Рапторе» F-22 на авиабазе Лэнгли, штат Вирджиния. Кажется, что самолет выполняет все маневры очень медленно, будто желая подольше остаться в небе, нехотя бежит по посадочной полосе и заруливает..."




Последний полёт | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

Надо же, кто-то на "Рапторах" уже отлетался... Наерное и на Б.В. бывал...

Остаётся ждать , когда "ПАКФУ" примут и выпустят...

Интересно, как называться будет? Су-50 , самое то название))

----------


## OKA

"В Белоруссии парадом отметили День независимости "

Воздушная часть с 1:35

----------


## Саныч 62

> Остаётся ждать , когда "ПАКФУ" примут и выпустят...
> 
> Интересно, как называться будет? Су-50 , самое то название))


 Число д.б. нечётным (ПМСМ).

----------


## OKA

> Число д.б. нечётным (ПМСМ).


Су55 тоже неплохо))

----------


## OKA

"Пилотажная группа «Стрижи» в преддверии 105-летия Воздушно-космических сил РФ показала самые зрелищные фигуры высшего пилотажа над территорией выставочного комплекса «Ленэкспо» в Санкт-Петербурге"

----------


## OKA

К посту :

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Репетиция воздушного парада в Брюсселе

----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"28 июля 2017 Авиационная часть генеральной репетиции Главного парада ко дню ВМФ в Кронштадте. Снято с территории форта Константин."

----------


## OKA

Летающий раритет :




Ещё :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocvr...AFNqZb4N47WZV1

Валки :

http://hobby-models.ru/walkaround/ya...d-chast-1.html

----------


## OKA

"ВВС США начали использовать электромобили Tesla Model S в качестве автомобилей сопровождения для взлетающих и садящихся самолетов-разведчиков U-2 Dragon Lady. Новые машины сопровождения заснял видеоблоггер Elliot Langram на авиабазе Королевских ВВС Великобритании «Фэрфорд» в Глостершире на западе Англии. Эта база с 1978 года находится в пользовании у ВВС США.




Самолеты-разведчики U-2 были разработаны в 1950-х годах для ведения разведки над территорией СССР. Длина самолета составляет 19,2 метра, высота — 4,9 метра, а размах крыла — 31,4 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса Dragon Lady составляет 18,6 тонны. U-2 может развивать скорость до 805 километров в час и выполнять полеты на высоте более 21,3 тысячи метров на протяжении 12 часов.

Dragon Lady проектировали с прицелом на снижение массы, чтобы существенно увеличить высоту и дальность полета самолета. В итоге на U-2 установили шасси велосипедного типа (по одной стойке со сдвоенными колесами в носовой и хвостовой частях), причем тормозами оборудована только передняя стойка.

Из-за такой конструкции шасси конструкторам пришлось пойти на некоторые ухищрения. Так перед взлетом под консоли крыла U-2 устанавливают специальные сбрасываемые вспомогательные стойки шасси. Они отсоединяются в момент отрыва самолета от взлетно-посадочной полосы.

При посадке и потере скорости самолет перестает балансировать на велосипедном шасси и опирается на одну из консолей крыла, на законцовке которого установлена специальная титановая лыжа. Именно из-за этих особенностей U-2 на взлете и посадке необходимо сопровождение гоночных автомобилей.


Во время взлета военные в автомобиле сопровождения, едущем за U-2, должны проследить, что самолет катится строго вдоль взлетно-посадочной полосы и что при отрыве вспомогательные стойки шасси отсоединились. При посадке самолет встречают на автомобилях все те же аэродромные служащие и по радио дают пилоту указания по маневрированию.

Указания по маневрированию при взлете и посадке летчику в кабине U-2 необходимы по двум причинам. Во-первых, ветровые стекла кабины довольно узки и не дают хорошего обзора. Во-вторых, большую часть обзора загораживает длинная носовая часть самолета. Наконец, летчик находится в кабине в специальном скафандре, шлем которого обзорности тоже не добавляет.

В последние несколько лет в качестве автомобилей сопровождения ВВС США использовали спортивные автомобили Dodge Charger, Chevrolet Camaro и El Camino, а также Pontiac GTO. Во время сопровождения машины разгоняются до 250-270 километров в час.

Как отмечает Foxtrot Alpha, военные начали использовать Tesla Model S, поскольку эти машины могут быстро разгоняться — от нуля до 60 миль в час (96,5 километра в час) необходимы всего 3,2 секунды. Электромобиль может развивать максимальную скорость до 250 километров в час.

На протяжении последних нескольких лет ВВС США планировали списать все самолеты-разведчики U-2, аргументируя свое решение тем, что летательные аппараты уже существенно устарели и требуют существенных вложений в ремонт и модернизацию. Отказаться от Dragon Lady планировалось с 2019 года.

В конце мая текущего года военные переменили свое решение. По словам заместителя помощника министра ВВС США по бюджетному планированию генерал-майора Джеймса Мартина, в проекте военного бюджета на 2018 финансовый год, который начнется 1 октября 2017 года, ВВС США запросили средства на содержание самолетов и поддержание их оперативной готовности.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/01/tesla

----------


## -=AMA=-

Точное попадание пилотов российского Су-35 по внедорожнику с закрепленной на нем зенитной установкой ЗУ-23.

----------


## OKA

Вьетнам :

----------


## OKA

Люди и самолёты)) 

Парашюты и броня)) 

И пр.сопутствующие миролюбивые милитаристские штуковины  :Biggrin: 

"Ну во-первых, это красиво..." )))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Военно-транспортный самолет А400М Atlas ВВС Великобритании изнутри




    На "Youtube"-канале "AiirSource Military" выложено небезынтересное видео - репортаж о прибытии в США на учения "Mobility Guardian" военно-транспортного самолета Airbus A400M Atlas C.1 Королевских ВВС Великобритании (британский военный номер ZM408, серийный номер 027, 12-й построенный для Великобритании самолет). Съемка дает представление о самолете не только снаружи, но и изнутри."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2823065.html


Туркиши давеча :

"Турецкие грузовики летят домой из Кубинки

    Ещё два турецких транспортника Airbus A400M  летят в Турцию из России.  

Один ушёл в Польшу Турецкий A400М из Кубинки в Польшу - Авиация и морской флот

    TUAF942 Airbus A400M 16-0055 https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/8665925 (поставлен в ВВС 14-го июля 2017г)
    TUAF943 Airbus A400M 14-0028 https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/8672538 ( в ВВС с 2015г )
    Всего Турция эксплуатирует 5 самолётов  A400M
    943-й летит следом за 942-м
    Один из них был техничкой пилотажников, а остальные ?

    Пилотажная группа «Турецкие звезды» выступила на технологическом форуме «Армия-2017» в подмосковной Кубинке. На опубликованной видеозаписи турецкие асы выполняют различные фигуры высшего пилотажа, включая рисовку фигур цветным дымом.
    «Турецкие звезды» были созданы в 1992 году. Пилоты группы используют в работе восемь самолетов F-5 Fighter. Командиром «Турецких звезд» является известная летчица по имени Эсра Озатай – первая женщина-командир в истории турецкой авиации."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...62033-tlvv.htm

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/435293.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"F-35 for Belgium - Sanicole Airshow 2017"




Тема насчёт полазов детями и публикой по "фулл копи" - очень, очень верная)) 

Спокойны лётчики, спокойны механики и тем более ответственные командиры и службы))

Тема для отечественных производителей моделей техники 1:1 )))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Несмотря на все сложности, программа американских ВМС по освоению стелс-истребителя F-35C продолжает свое развитие. В начале сентября на отремонтированном авианосце Abraham Lincoln прошла тренировка первой эскадрильи, укомплектованной палубной версией самолета F-35.




Семейство истребителей F-35 начитывает три модификации – базовую F-35A, F-35B с возможностью вертикального взлета и посадки, а также палубную версию F-35C, рассчитанную на взлет с использованием катапульты и посадку с помощью аэрофинишера. Первые две модификации уже получили статус боевой готовности, а с F-35C возникли сложности, поэтому его полноценное принятие на вооружение отложено на 2019 год.

Несмотря на проблемы, в ВМС США уже сформирована полноценная эскадрилья истребителей F-35C. В начале сентября пилоты провели тренировку, отрабатывая взлеты и посадку на авианосец USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN-72), также известный как «дядюшка Эйб», завершивший в этом году «средний ремонт». На видео показаны учения 101-й эскадрильи (VFA 101), известной как Grim Reapers. В ходе маневров пилоты отрабатывали взлет, посадку, экстренный взлет с палубы в случае проблем с посадкой, а также рулежку по палубе авианосца.

Палубный истребитель F-35С существенно отличается от своего «классического» собрата F-35A. Так, самолет для ВМС имеет на 30% большую площадь крыла, увеличенную площадь хвостового оперения и поверхностей управления. Кроме того, истребитель оснащен концевыми элеронами для обеспечения высокой управляемости при малых скоростях посадки на палубу авианосца. По сравнению с F-35A палубный F-35С имеет увеличенные топливные баки и может нести бóльшую полезную нагрузку."

Истребители F-35C на «дядюшке Эйбе» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

Показ техники на "China Helicopter Expo-2017"




https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/2071688.html


Множество роликов с учений «Запад-2017» :

https://www.youtube.com/user/VoentvBY/videos

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

International Sanicole Air Show 2017

Много роликов :

https://www.youtube.com/results?q=%23Sanicole

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://www.youtube.com/user/flygvapenmuseum/videos

----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker

Египет

----------


## OKA

"Хуситы похоже MQ-9 Reaper над столицей Йемена сбили

    

Останки ударного бесплиотника упали непосредственно в Сане. Я сначала думал, что это может быть один из китайских беспилотников закупленных Саудовской Аравией и ОАЭ, но судя по названиям на останках комплектующих, что можно видеть на фотографиях, это должно быть именно американский БПЛА был. M299 - это пусковая установка для ракет AGM-114 Hellfire, что как-раз на MQ-9 Reaper используется, а на табличке турбовинтового двигателя по-моему виднеется название американского производителя Honeywell
Причем БПЛА  был именно сбит, а не просто упал, на видео видно как его основная часть падает горящей, без большей части одного крыла и хвоста.

Фото упавших обломков с официального твиттера китайской CGTN https://twitter.com/CGTNOfficial/sta...26681443700736 - международного вещания центрального телевидения Китая."




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/665105.html

----------


## Fencer

Летно-тактическое учение с подразделениями ВКС РФ #ВВО https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=A3a3-ZHBifw

----------


## OKA

> 


 

"Совместные российско-сербские экипажи истребителей МиГ-29 и вертолетов Ми-8 отработали боевое применение по наземным целям, а также выполнили авиационное прикрытие действий наземных групп в ходе основного этапа летно-тактического учения «БАРС-2017».

В рамках розыгрышей практических эпизодов летчики двух стран выполнили бомбометание, пуски неуправляемых ракет и стрельбу из авиационных пушек по мишеням на полигоне. Полеты проходили в сложных метеоусловиях.

Экипажи армейской авиации отработали высадку тактического десанта комбинированным способом с использованием спусковых устройств при зависании вертолета над точкой и при приземлении на неподготовленную площадку.

Также летный состав выполнил эвакуации условно нуждающихся в медицинской помощи, используя лебедку. При этом действия экипажей армейской авиации на земле прикрывали подразделения специального назначения, а с воздуха – вертолеты Ми-8.

В завершении эпизода учения экипажи вертолетов отработали тушение пожаров с использованием водосливных устройств ВСУ-5, емкостью до 5 тонн воды.

Летчики истребительной авиации в ходе летно-тактического учения отработали перехват воздушных целей на большом расстоянии, элементы ближнего маневренного воздушного боя, а также фигуры сложного и высшего пилотажа.

Полеты проходили в дневное и ночное время. Всего в ходе этапа было более 30 вылетов истребителей и вертолетов, задействованных в учении.

Совместное летно-тактическое учение «БАРС-2017» проходит в соответствии с планом международного военного сотрудничества. В нем  участвуют совместные экипажи истребительной и армейской авиации России и Сербии на самолетах МиГ-29 и вертолетах Ми-8 Воздушно-космических сил России. Всего задействовано до 20 единиц авиационной техники.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Все фото :

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2144872@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 


Фото здесь :

https://kuban-spotting.livejournal.com/53756.html

----------


## OKA

"Русские Витязи в Ижевске 21 октября 2017. Радиообмен пилотов." :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn3jLBe1FnI

 

Все фото :

Пилотажные группы


И всё-таки у "строевых" французов окрас интереснее получился :

  

https://gc3-normandie.livejournal.com/

Кили,"спину" , пго и др.  части можно было и поэффектнее раскрасить, оставив базовые нос, крыло и г.о.

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Пермь. 2017 октябрь.

https://youtu.be/_IgK2biSBeI

----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4X0nkvxv2U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5PQJDhrDig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3zbnEVlGvU

По наводке :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1006704.html

----------


## OKA

Редкая птица :

----------


## OKA

3 часа Дубайского салона :




Ещё ролики :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPA...VEG4BYw/videos

----------


## Fencer

Ночные полеты с дозаправкой в воздухе отработали летчики Восточного военного округа. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh58...ature=youtu.be

----------


## OKA

Ролики про иранские F-14 :




Более древний )) :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=l_3jLuW03L0

----------


## Avia M

> Ролики про иранские F-14 :


Есть мнение, что иранцы приспособили их к Р-73... Санкции.

----------


## OKA

> Есть мнение, что иранцы приспособили их к Р-73... Санкции.


Здесь без ракет сопровождали)) :

 

Uskowi on Iran - اسکویی در باره ایران: Iran's Air Force escorts Russian strategic aviation during airstrike against ISIL

----------


## Red307

> Есть мнение, что иранцы приспособили их к Р-73... Санкции.


Фото с Р-27 точно были

----------


## Avia M

> Фото с Р-27 точно были


Понятно, возможно перепутал...

----------


## OKA

> Понятно, возможно перепутал...


https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...83&postcount=1

----------


## Avia M

Шведская авиастроительная компания Saab AB опубликовала на YouTube видео полета истребителя JAS 39C Gripen, снятое камерой, которая закреплена на шлеме пилота. Самолетом управлял тестовый пилот Saab Андре Браннстрем (André Brännström). Он продемонстрировал взлет и посадку, а также выполнил ряд фигур высшего пилотажа. В некоторые моменты перегрузка принимала отрицательные значения (до -3g) и достигала 9g.

https://youtu.be/eXaPfUs6sQw

----------


## OKA

Румынский парад :




Воздушная часть примерно после 30мин.

Натовцы в Бельгии :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-WkpkGmVgo

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

https://youtu.be/pYD70ylX924

----------


## OKA

> *Первый полет нового американского конвертоплана Bell V-280 Valor*...






Bell V-280 Valor - Bell Helicopter

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Евгений Фролов...

https://youtu.be/m-CJRAtixJQ

----------


## OKA

Farewell to the Army Air Corps Lynx Helicopter Footage shot at RAF Odiham with air to air from the 15.01.2018

----------


## OKA

"Тренировочные полеты перед парадом 2 февраля в Волгограде

НовостиВолгограда.ру Опубликовано: 26 янв. 2018 г."

----------


## OKA

Воздушная часть с 39.30


"Воздушная репетиция парада в честь дня победы под Сталинградом видео с вертолета
Тамара Рыжкова  Опубликовано: 1 февр. 2018 г. "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcMMLlLkmQ0

----------


## OKA

> Воздушная часть с 39.30
> 
> 
> "Воздушная репетиция парада в честь дня победы под Сталинградом видео с вертолета
> Тамара Рыжкова  Опубликовано: 1 февр. 2018 г. "
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcMMLlLkmQ0



О Сталинградском параде с фото :



http://v1.ru/text/gorod/394178387529728.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

День 3 :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TPHRz3cfn4

Статьи на тему :

Defence & Security Intelligence & Analysis | Jane's 360

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## -=AMA=-

СУ-57 (Т-50) в Сирии ?

----------


## PECHKIN



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Любителям запаха свежего напалма по утрам))

По наводке с Вифа.




Масса познавательных роликов :

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheDocu...iesTube/videos

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV22XdufaDw

"Более 20 российских организаций покажут свою продукцию на международной выставке авиационно-космической техники FIDAE 2018 в Чили, сообщили в Федеральной службе по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС России).
       "На выставке продукцию гражданского и военного назначения представят 24 российские организации",- сообщили накануне в ФСВТС России...

..."Наиболее перспективными для рынка Латинской Америки из представляемых образцов считаются многоцелевые истребители Су-30 различных модификаций, многофункциональные истребители МиГ-29М/М2, учебно-тренировочные (учебно-боевые) самолеты Як-130, боевые вертолеты Ми-28НЭ, боевые разведывательно-ударные вертолеты Ка-52, многоцелевые вертолеты типа Ми-17, а также легкие многоцелевые вертолеты "Ансат" и Ка-226Т", - сообщили в пресс-службе "Рособоронэкспорта".
       В свою очередь в Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации заявили, что гражданские проекты ОАК будут представлены программой Суперджет 100.
       "Также вызывают интерес в регионе уникальные самолеты-амфибии Бе-200 и Бе-103, представляемые на стенде корпорации - характеристики самолета позволят странам Латинской Америки использовать такие самолеты с максимальной гибкостью и эффективностью", - сообщили в корпорации."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=477699

----------


## OKA

".. YouTube-канал War Clashes опубликовал видео с учений турецкой армии, в ходе которых ударные вертолёты T129 ATAK и AH-1 Cobra уничтожали цели в вечернее и ночное время..."

https://warspot.ru/11642-smertelnyy-feyerverk

----------


## OKA

Может было уже :

"Aэродром около Калининграда: ж.д. ст. Чкаловск-Западный"

----------


## Avia M

> Может было уже :


Обсуждали в теме "Су-27"... 
Полагаю и здесь пригодится.

----------


## Gefest83

Из темы: "Журналюги жгут")))  Оказывается ТТХ у МиГ-31 ого-го какие, аж по пушке сбоков, ракет уйма на крыло аж по восемь, и ещё ИАПом командует не командир, а командующий)))

----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Мьянма

----------


## ПСП

"Пилот Су 25 про войну в Афганистане "  :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HdHpq64olM
Цыганков Н.В.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Прилёт МИшек на Хелирашу"

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1377559

----------


## Avia M

Над азовским побережьем в районе поселка Кирилловка Запорожской области украинский штурмовик Су-25 пролетел на предельно малой высоте...

https://youtu.be/ptKXoBO0BFk

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180603/1521954361.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## MaxSafaniuk



----------


## MaxSafaniuk



----------


## MaxSafaniuk

Прошлый год, все тоже самое что и сейчас:

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Славный парад  :




+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC1D...tu.be&t=44m55s

Ка-52 присутствуют))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1238458.html

----------


## OKA

Про "Апачи", и гайки :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1244532.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker

ВВС Турции ликвидировали высокопоставленного командира РПК в районе города Синджар в Ираке.

----------


## OKA

" Вот, немного видео с мероприятия в Курске 23.08.2018 " :




Курск - Страница 2

----------


## OKA

Познавательный сюжет про медвежонка и лётчика :




И про жисть тоже)

https://www.instagram.com/mansur.medved/

https://www.mansur.il-14.ru/house

----------


## OKA

Ещё с Геленджика-2018 :

Гидроавиасалон Геленджик - Страница 4

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Несколько роликов с B-52 :




https://www.popularmechanics.com/mil...-takeoff-guam/

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Пролет украинских Су-25 на сверхмалой высоте попал на видео*...

https://youtu.be/qEcmdAn-iA0

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## Avia M

Двадцать лет тому назад.

https://youtu.be/s6WeCRGTUuA

----------


## Fencer

Уникальные кадры полетов самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5-UOriWyWA

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

Минобороны опубликовало уникальные кадры посадки самолета Су-34 https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/co...-exsy.htm/amp/

----------


## Fencer

Угловая. 100 лет! https://youtu.be/m4_1tD_WX1c

----------


## Avia M

> Угловая. 100 лет! https://youtu.be/m4_1tD_WX1c


Душевно, с ветерком! 
Ожидал большего кол-ва зрителей...

----------


## Fencer

> Душевно, с ветерком! 
> Ожидал большего кол-ва зрителей...


Так из-за этого ветерка малое количество зрителей и было...

----------


## Fencer

> Угловая. 100 лет! https://youtu.be/m4_1tD_WX1c


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TimteBph4qM

----------


## OKA

" Bидео презентации  первого опытного образца создаваемого KAI перспективного южнокорейского военного вертолета LAH (Light Armed Helicopter), которая прошла вчера на предприятии южнокорейской авиастроительной корпорации Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) в Сачхоне. "




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1409263.html

----------


## OKA

Атака дронов.

" 10 января 2019 г., БПЛА-камикадзе хуситов, судя по очертаниям на видео похоже это БПЛА Qasef (собираемый в Йемене вариант иранского Ababil-2), нанес удар по параду сторонников подерживаемого саудовской коалицией президента Хади на авиабазе аль-Анад в провинции Лахдж на юге Йемена. Погибло как минимум шестеро и ранено еще два десятка человек, включая зам.начальника генштаба хадистов, начальника разведки, губернатора провинции Лахдж, командующего военной полицией и командующего 4-м военным округом хадистов.
Six soldiers killed, 20 injured in Houthi drone attack on Yemen’s army parade - Al Arabiya English

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXc54ieXlhQ

P.S. Судя по заявлениям хуситов, они использовали какой-то новый вариант этого БПЛА под названием Qasef-2K. "




Фото :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/791899.html

----------


## Avia M

Лёгкая музыка... :Smile:  https://ok.ru/video/5666768334

----------


## Avia M

О грустном... https://youtu.be/bzQrH3APVqY

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Групповая петля Нестерова из кабины истребителя Су-30СМ пилотажной группы «Русские витязи»

https://youtu.be/DlaOpnjGaFM

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Репетиция парада победы.

----------


## OKA

По наводке с вифа

----------


## OKA

Ещё встретилось с известного канала :

----------


## OKA

Репетиция парада победы.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34.
https://vimeo.com/134332444

----------


## OKA

Мож и боян, но красиво))

----------


## OKA

Хуситы "Рипер" завалили :

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Иранские вертолы )

----------


## OKA

Разлёты ))




HeliRussia - Страница 2

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Высший пилотаж по-комсомольски — Видео от Komcity.ru komсity.ru

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Работа на воздухе, работа с людьми.

Тренировка бортовых стрелков вертолётов огневой поддержки корпуса морской пехоты США "

В представленном видео экипаж вертолёта UH-1Y «Хьюи» отрабатывает прикрытие морских пехотинцев с воздуха, ведя огонь с минимальных высот из пулемётов GAU-21 и M134 по учебным целям в калифорнийской пустыне.

Крупнокалиберный 12,7-мм пулемёт GAU-21 — модификация знаменитого пулемёта M2, который был разработан почти столетие назад (1918–1923 гг.), прошёл всю Вторую мировую войну и последующие конфликты, признан лучшим оружием этого класса и остаётся востребованным до сих пор. Его скорострельность доведена в представленной модификации до 1200 выстрелов в минуту.

Многоствольный пулемёт M134 «Миниган» калибра 7,62 мм создан в начале 60-х годов прошлого века специально для вооружения вертолётов. Его скорострельность варьируется в пределах 3000–6000 выстрелов в минуту в зависимости от мощности электропривода.

https://warspot.ru/13800-rabota-na-v...abota-s-lyudmi

----------


## OKA

" Редкие кадры пуска ракеты класса «воздух-поверхность» AGM-114 Hellfire с самолета огневой поддержки Lockheed Martin AC-130J Ghostrider.

Как ранее сообщалось в этом блоге в середине марта 2019 года на вооружение 4-й эскадрильи  1-го крыла специальных операций  ВВС США  (1st Special Operations Wing (1st SOW) поступил новый модернизированный  самолет непосредственной огневой поддержки сухопутных войск Lockheed AC-130J Block 30 Ghostrider. Модернизация заключалась в установке обновленной авионики и программного обеспечения. Также самолет оснащен пакетом Precision Strike Package, который включает в себя  усовершенствованную систему управления полетом, надежный коммуникационный пакет и модернизированную  поисково-прицельную систему, в состав которой входят  радар , телевизионный и тепловизионный прицелы.

Самолёт предназначен для решения следующих задач:
непосредственная авиационная поддержка войск на поле боя;
патрулирование и нарушение коммуникаций противника;
нанесение ударов по заранее выявленным объектам противника или же по объектам, целеуказание по которым поступает во время патрулирования (нахождения в воздухе);
обеспечение обороны своих баз и важных объектов. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1677807.html

----------


## Avia M

Одному из самых известных предприятий России по разработке авиационной техники - ОКБ Сухого - исполняется 80 лет. В честь юбилея компания впервые раскрывает тайны создания своих самых современных самолетов: Су-35 и истребителя пятого поколения 

https://youtu.be/MD19vOZn2Ts

----------


## Любомирский

Опять этот крикун

----------


## OKA

" 12 боевых самолетов Су-34 и два транспортных Ан-26 приземлились на строящуюся магистраль «Европа – Западный Китай» в Татарстане в рамках специального учения по материально-техническому обеспечению (МТО) ВС РФ, которое проходит на территории Центрального военного округа. При проектировании крупных автомагистралей предусматриваются специальные участки, на которых в случае необходимости возможна посадка боевых и транспортных самолетов. На одном из таких участков в Татарстане развернут полевой аэродром, где находятся склады боеприпасов и горюче-смазочных материалов, а также вся аэродромная инфраструктура. Это позволяет осуществлять посадку летательных аппаратов и подготовку к взлету. Кроме того, в ходе учения впервые была применена в полевых условиях автоматизированная система централизованной заправки авиации топливом. В систему входят шесть заправочных агрегатов, насосный модуль в контейнером исполнении и группа резервуаров вместимостью 400 кубометров. Пропускная способность каждой заправочной станции — более 500 литров в минуту, что позволяет заправлять одновременно шесть самолетов менее чем за 10 минут. Также впервые был испытан перспективный топливозаправщик АТЗ-20, позволяющий заправить самолет менее чем за пять минут, его пропускная способность — 1200 литров в минуту."

Ещё ролик :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXeM5jp1kao

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34 и транспортные самолеты Ан-26 приняли участие в учебных маневрах по отработке посадки и взлета с шоссе. 

https://youtu.be/imn1FBBtijI

----------


## OKA

" ВВС Малайзии проводят активные воздействия на облачность с целью инициирования осадков. "




Разгон облаков - слушаем "Пробой" - Страница 39

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

"Освежим"...

Рождение Авиационного корабельного комплекса. https://youtu.be/bG1X3vZu1ZQ

----------


## Avia M

Две боевые машины ВДВ разбились при десантировании в Оренбургской области

https://youtu.be/T-6DC4fh17U

Над "хаммерами" недавно подтрунивали... :Confused:

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

РУССКИЕ ВИТЯЗИ В НЕБЕ ОЛИМПИЙСКОГО ПАРКА | ФОРМУЛА 1 В СОЧИ

https://youtu.be/QzYnLn8Y4bk

----------


## OKA

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3918383.html

----------


## Fencer

60 иап 80 лет https://vk.com/video217120241_456254...f2fa45ecf46630

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-35С и МиГ-31БМ в П-ми.


Topgun.

----------


## OKA

Если кто не видел :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNXTRrTMG4k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIwkpq_qKvc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tEo3euof1U

----------


## OKA

" Сопровождение президентского вертолета (США) "




https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2909654.htm

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Медиа в т.ч. по флотской авиации UK :

https://twitter.com/RoyalNavy

----------


## OKA

Ещё ролики на тему Israel Blue Flag 2019 :

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...IIAw%253D%253D

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55qo179LrgQ

----------


## OKA

" Уничтоженный хуситами саудовский БПЛА Wing Loong китайского производства. Уже не первый "китаец" уничтоженный в Йемене.
Всеми силами хотят показать, что помимо баллистических ракет и дронов камикадзе, у них есть еще и кое-какое ПВО. Будет интересно посмотреть, продолжится ли тенденция.



Суровые парни в юбках продолжают превозмогать.
Сам "китаец" (производится в двух версиях) является внебрачным родственником американского ударного БПЛА MQ-9 Reaper, парочку которых недавно из "Панцирей" приземлили в Ливии. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5467222.html

----------


## OKA

М.б. , и было.. ))

В таком жыжы, например))

https://habarnew.livejournal.com/

----------


## OKA

" 25 лет назад состоялся первый полёт истребителя Eurofighter Typhoon. Сегодня в корпорации Airbus уверены в дальнейшем успехе своего детища и намерены существенно его модернизировать.




На опубликованном производителем видео показаны все значимые вехи развития программы Eurofighter Typhoon — первый полёт, а также первые 100 000 и 500 000 часов налёта. Кроме того, в Airbus Defence and Space раскрыли детали дальнейшей модернизации самолёта, включая новое оборудование, изменения в конструкции, а также передовое вооружение. "

https://warspot.ru/16114-tayfun-ne-nameren-sdavatsya

----------


## PECHKIN



----------


## OKA

" 27 декабря 2019 года на авиабазе ВВС Индии Джодпхур в штате Раджастан состоялась церемония официального снятия с вооружения  военно-воздушных сил  Индии   советских  сверхзвуковых истребителей-бомбардировщиков третьего поколения МиГ-27, эксплуатировавшихся  с 1984 года.
Поставки первых МиГ-27МЛ для ВВС Индии начались в 1984 году (собраны на Иркутском авиазаводе). Сборка индийских самолётов была налажена на авиазаводе в Насике с 1985 году и завершилась в 1996 году. Всего, с учётом советских поставок, индийские ВВС получили 210 МиГ-27М. "




Фото и ролики "Бахадуров " :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1796652.html


https://www.google.com/search?q=baha...w=1067&bih=669

----------


## L39aero

Вот бы у нас восстановили парочку 27ых до лётного состояния, да 23уб и млд, или хотя бы попросили себе у "партнёров" для музея, ах да, о чем это я))

----------


## OKA

> Вот бы у нас восстановили парочку 27ых до лётного состояния, да 23уб и млд, или хотя бы попросили себе у "партнёров" для музея, ах да, о чем это я))


Ну, про лётное состояние старой матчасти- есть вопросы, чисто технические- запчасти, жидкости, прокладки, в конце концов с резиной))

Но пошуметь- покататься по праздникам на аэродромах- вполне достойное занятие))

Ну на сегодня хорошо, что хоть что-то на памятники изредка попадает из матчасти.

А так-то да- дворцы и яхты ближее к телу, как своя рубашка))

----------


## L39aero

Я бы поверил в тяжёлое наследие и слабость поддержания технического состояния " столь устарело матчасти" когда 27ые некоторые моложе ныне летающих 24М, аналогично и с су-17 м4, м3, да и ум3. В общем не думаю что это сложная задача.

----------


## OKA

> Я бы поверил в тяжёлое наследие и слабость поддержания технического состояния " столь устарело матчасти" когда 27ые некоторые моложе ныне летающих 24М, аналогично и с су-17 м4, м3, да и ум3. В общем не думаю что это сложная задача.


Аварийность олдтаймеров запредельная. Примеров даже здесь, на форуме, было приведено немало. 

А обслуживание какого нибудь Ил-2 , Б-25 и МиГ-21-23-27 немного разное))

Поэтому лучше просто выставки покатушки-дефиляции. 

А демонстрациями в воздухе пусть пилотажные группы занимаются, непосредственно лётчики на своей матчасти на парадах "по поводу", ну и спортсмены разнообразные))

Другое дело, что системный подход отсутствует в вопросе организации шоу и праздников. На очередной праздник проще прогнать местный гарнизон перед публикой , чем "кочующие" шоу организовывать. 

А ведь составить ежегодную "сетку событий" на очередной год , по стране, не так уж проблематично.

Наверное есть нестыковки (возможно неустранимые) между ведомствами и пр. "ветвями власти".

Ну иногда если только пилотажные группы местная администрация "ангажирует" , к какой-нибудь дате , или событию. 

Было исключение- когда поезда по стране проехали с военной техникой на "сирийскую " тематику.

Ну и главный вопрос- кому и зачем это надо))

----------


## L39aero

Т. Е  летающие "на сириусе" 17м4 и 23млд показывают высокий уровень аварийности, ну уж нет.. Я ж и говорю можно вполне себе поддерживать в полетопригодном состоянии не для активного пилотажа, а для полётов, для показа этих машины. В них, в их образе сохраняется дух времени, сила и грация ВВС. Тот же Ил-2 летающий, как это гордо и красиво выглядит. И пока они есть ещё живые, не убитые, хотя бы часть надо было приберечь. А так мы через лет 7-8 и су-27 олдскульного дома не увидим. Молодёжь надо завлекать действом, а не балаболььством, которое в основной массе на показухах присутствует.

----------


## Avia M

Репортаж одного из армянских телеканалов о прибытии Су-30СМ. 

https://youtu.be/SsONDaVF9EU

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Последовательный взлет 52 истребителей пятого поколения F-35A Lightning II 388-го и 419-го крыльев Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) США с авиабазы Хилл в штате Юта (США) попал на видео. 

https://lenta.ru/news/2020/01/10/f35/

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Показано видео прерванной посадки Су-24 из-за невышедших стоек шасси https://topwar.ru/167531-pokazano-vi...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Red307

> Показано видео прерванной посадки Су-24 из-за невышедших стоек шасси https://topwar.ru/167531-pokazano-vi...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Внизу в статье:
 "Если на видео не учебная тренировка, то хладнокровию руководителя полётов можно только позавидовать."

Разве можно даже специально выпустить только одну переднюю стойку?

----------


## stream

> Внизу в статье:
> 
> Разве можно даже специально выпустить только одну переднюю стойку?


В ангаре, на подъёмниках ))

При юстировке пушки, стрельбе в тире, убирают переднюю ногу...штатная процедура (на подъёмниках же)...

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Авиашоу "Стрижи", в Тихорецке, 8 февраля 2020 г.

https://youtu.be/iDOSLFWD2TM

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

> А говорили, Сингапур бедная страна...
> 
> 
> Это удивительно, но Турция, судя по всему, так и не получит F-35, в то время как город-государство Сингапур, по размерам уступающий Санкт-Петербургу, будет иметь на вооружении самые современные на сегодняшний день истребители.
> 
> Маленькая страна и одновременно могучий финансовый центр располагает внушительным парком боевой авиации. Всего у него свыше 400 летательных аппаратов, включая 9 воздушных заправщиков, 24 истребителя-бомбардировщика F-15SG и 74 многоцелевых истребителя F-16 Fighting Falcon.
> 
> Теперь Сингапур и США ведут переговоры о поставках F-35B. Как заявил глава ВВС города-государства Кельвин Хонг, вопрос почти решенный, осталось уладить некоторые вопросы логистики. При этом стоимость приобретения и эксплуатации F-35B якобы будет сопоставима с аналогичными показателями F-15SG. Слова генерал-майора приводит Defense News.
> 
> ...






Всегда к англам и амерам были пристёгнуты  :Biggrin: 

Логистика крупнейшая в мире)) 

Беднота, однака  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Полет Ту-142 над Тихим и Северным Ледовитым океанами.

https://youtu.be/A4-s0Kvx7gM

----------


## Avia M

К 80-летию 9 Гвардейского Истребительного Авиационного полка (1939-2019)

https://youtu.be/IozjQm8kCT4

----------


## Gefest83

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox0nAtkGhbI

Люблю такие видосики)

----------


## PPV

> К 80-летию 9 Гвардейского Истребительного Авиационного полка (1939-2019)
> 
> https://youtu.be/IozjQm8kCT4


9 гв.иап перевооружился на Су-15 4-м среди строевых полков, после 611, 54 гв., и 62 гв. Это произошло в 1968-69 гг. В полку были машины 5, 6 и 8-й серий, по фильму видно, что часть самолетов к 1979 году уже была доработана под Р-60...

----------


## OKA

" Пилотажная группа Королевских ВВС Великобритании Red Arrows — частый гость авиавыставок и других мероприятий с участием авиации. Группа демонстрирует высший пилотаж на учебно-боевых самолётах BAE Hawk.

YouTube-канал Military Archive собрал воедино самые красочные моменты выступления группы, которые она провела в последнее время в США. Помимо фигур высшего пилотажа, в ролике можно увидеть различные американские достопримечательности. "




https://warspot.ru/16832-krasnye-strely-nad-amerikoy

----------


## OKA

21+

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

> "откровенное интервью" советского летчика


https://youtu.be/onEd7G9tNno

----------


## OKA



----------


## FLOGGER

Не знаю было-не было? На 50-й сек. тот самый ИЛ-20.
https://youtu.be/t9CktSG7cN4

----------


## Avia M

Подражают. :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/bMSf2_zysAY

----------


## OKA

Экстрим))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Судан. 



".. На видео истребители МиГ-29СЭ (получены из России в 2002-2003 гг. по контракту с ОАО РСК "МиГ") , штурмовики Су-25, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М и китайские учебно-боевые самолеты FTC-2000, поставленные в ВВС Судана в 2018 году.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1971033.html

----------


## OKA

Эфиопия.

----------


## Avia M

> Взлёт с последних плит грузового Ильи шестьдесят второго


https://youtu.be/Gv13eeRh2-c

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Турецкие F-16><греческие F-16. 

Турки гоняют греков))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

100 лет авиации ЧФ: истребители и бомбардировщики уничтожили «вражеские» корабельные группы в Крыму

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...653-Q6zLJ.html

----------


## Fencer

Мы авиастроители https://youtu.be/lBWjy4qrn38

----------


## Fencer

Дозаправка топливом в воздухе самолета Су-24 (Т- 6М) (1986) https://reaa.ru/threads/dozapravka-t...1986-ts.18124/

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольский-на-Амуре Авиационный завод им. Ю.А.Гагарина https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AdRBrGIGd8&t=116s

----------


## OKA

https://m.uacrussia.ru/ru/news/novyy...atelnyy-polet/

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4289974.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Сдув покрытия))

----------


## Avia M

День открытых дверей в ВУНЦ ВВС «Военно-воздушной академии им. профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина»: онлайн

https://vk.com/vuncvvs?z=video-63846...384628_3821768

----------


## OKA

> На полигоне Дубровичи в Рязанской области завершился финальный этап всеармейского конкурса «Авиадартс-2021».
> Летчики истребительной, бомбардировочной, штурмовой, армейской авиации выполнили пуски неуправляемых авиационных ракет, бомбометание, стрельбу из авиационных пушек. Именно боевое применение по наземным целям позволяет конкурсантам набрать наибольшее количество баллов.
> Всего в течение финального этапа соревнований было использовано около 5 тонн авиабомб, порядка 500 авиационных ракет, более тысячи снарядов для пушек.
> 
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2364850@egNews

----------


## Fencer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYmB7c7zwXM

----------


## Fencer

Ми-2 | Ослик с вертикальным взлетом https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibZN5lBvxuo

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод имени Гагарина https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5RbJVW41qE

----------


## OKA

На эту тему, познавательное :

"... Соединенные Штаты вывели свои войска из Афганистана и завершили как операцию по эвакуации гражданских лиц из Кабула, так и всю свою военную миссию в этой стране, начавшуюся вскоре после терактов 11 сентября 2001 года. Об этом сообщил в понедельник на брифинге для журналистов в Пентагоне глава Центрального командования Вооруженных сил США генерал Кеннет Маккензи, в зону оперативной ответственности которого входит прежде всего Ближний Восток.

"Я сегодня здесь, чтобы объявить о завершении вывода наших войск из Афганистана и окончании военной операции по эвакуации американских граждан, граждан других стран, а также афганцев, находившихся в уязвимом положении", - сказал он. По словам Маккензи, это означает "окончание почти 20-летней миссии, которая началась в Афганистане вскоре после 11 сентября 2001 года".

"Последний [военно-транспортный самолет] С-17 вылетел из международного аэропорта имени Хамида Карзая сегодня после полудня 30 августа в 15:29 по времени восточного побережья США (22:29 мск), и последнее пилотируемое воздушное судно в настоящий момент покидает воздушное пространство Афганистана", - добавил генерал. По словам Маккензи, по борту последнего самолета, который покинул Кабул, находился временный поверенный в делах США в Афганистане Росс Уилсон.

По словам Маккензи, это означает "окончание почти 20-летней миссии, которая началась в Афганистане вскоре после 11 сентября 2001 года". "Ценой была гибель 2 461 военнослужащего США и гражданского лица, также более 20 тыс. были ранены. К сожалению, в эти цифры включены и 13 военнослужащих США, которые были убиты на прошлой неделе смертником [группировки] "Исламское государство в Хорасане" (ответвление террористической организации "Исламское государство" (ИГ), запрещена в РФ)", - отметил он.

Попытки организовывать выезд американцев из Афганистана

Соединенные Штаты после завершения военной операции по эвакуации людей из Кабула продолжат попытки организовывать выезд американцев из Афганистана, заявил Маккензи, в зону оперативной ответственности которого входит Ближний Восток, выступая перед журналистами по видеосвязи в Пентагоне.

"Военная фаза этой операции завершена, теперь начинается ее дипломатическое продолжение. Наш Госдепартамент будет прилагать все усилия с целью помочь оставшимся [в Афганистане] американским гражданам [покинуть страну]. <...> Мы будем работать над тем, чтобы вывезти этих людей", - отметил он. По данным главы командования, число оставшихся в республике американцев "составляет пару сотен".

Он добавил, что США будут "будут вести переговоры весьма агрессивно и жестко, чтобы вывезти" из страны афганцев, которые помогали американским военнослужащим. В частности, речь идет о переводчиках. "Военная фаза закончилась, но наше желание вывести этих людей остается таким же сильным, как и раньше. <...> Госдепартамент теперь будет играть ведущую роль в этом деле", - указал генерал.

"Талибан" был полезен

Радикальное движение "Талибан" (запрещено в РФ) было полезно для Соединенных Штатов в том, что касается обеспечения безопасности кабульского аэропорта, однако пока сложно сказать, какой будет координация с ним в дальнейшем, заявил глава Центрального командования Вооруженных сил США.

Он отметил, что талибы ранее установили "периметр безопасности" вокруг воздушной гавани, когда военные США проводили эвакуацию из нее. "Они были очень полезны и готовы помочь, когда мы завершали наши действия", - добавил Маккензи. "Они помогли нам в обеспечении безопасности аэропорта, это было не идеально, но они очень старались", - сказал он. По словам представителя Пентагона, помощь со стороны радикального движения "была значительной".

Он пояснил, что Вашингтон не уведомлял талибов о том, когда именно американские силы покинут страну. "Я не могу предсказывать, какой будет дальнейшая координация между нами. Я бы оставил этот вопрос на будущее", - добавил генерал. Он пояснил, что США намерены взаимодействовать с новыми властями в Кабуле, чтобы обеспечить выезд соотечественников из Афганистана.

Выведение из строя техники

Американские военные вывели из строя значительную часть вооружения и техники перед тем, как покинули Афганистан, заявил Маккензи.

Он отметил, что американские военные "до последнего момента" держали наготове систему противовоздушной обороны C-RAM, однако в итоге "вывели ее из строя, чтобы никто не смог ее применять".

Маккензи заявил, что в неработоспособное состояние были приведены до 70 бронемашин с противоминной защитой и 27 военных внедорожников Humvee. Он констатировал, что эти машины "никогда больше не поедут".

Глава Центрального командования ВС США сообщил, что на территории аэропорта имени Хамида Карзая в Кабуле до последнего времени находились "73 единицы авиатехники". Они также были приведены в неработоспособное состояние и "больше никогда не взлетят", уточнил Маккензи. Он признал, что часть этой техники уже была неисправна.". 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/12257535

----------


## Fencer

Сборка иранцами первого ЛВТС на базе IrAn-140 https://www.instagram.com/p/CSWE5F-o...d-4a4ae4ddf977

----------


## Fencer

"Білий лебідь" Ту-160: останній стратегічний бомбардувальник-ракетоносець в Україні https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZnqusD4AUo

----------


## Avia M

"Глаза в пять рублей"... :Biggrin: 

Выступление "Русских Витязей" в Сургуте.

https://sitv.ru/arhiv/special/prazdn...zej-v-surgute/

https://youtu.be/F0zWDfv8JC4

----------


## Fencer

Авиашоу в Пушкине Соколы России https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjZk6KSXPtQ

----------


## Fencer

Учебный фильм для советских летчиков (1943-1946).Фильм СССР https://youtu.be/KCxPvkeIRUg

----------


## Fencer

Наедине с Ту-144Д - Алексей Амелюшкин https://youtu.be/UcJNw_TdDkA

----------


## Fencer

Авиаполк под Комсомольском принял пополнение молодых лётчиков https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fMKUWDVGuE

----------


## Fencer

Боевая работа вертолетов ВС РФ в ходе спецоперации https://youtu.be/F6PFBWt-9cY

----------


## Fencer

Александр Гомберг - Поршневые авиационные двигатели https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rysVir5nROo

----------


## Avia M

Су-35 против двух Су-27 итоги воздушного боя. Два сбитых истребителя Су-27...

https://youtu.be/PcfUyQc0v0s
https://youtu.be/Yn3nPxhEjS0
https://vk.com/video-63352300_456247853

----------


## Fencer

Министерство обороны РФ опубликовало кадры полетов дальних сверхзвуковых бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-22М3 в Иркутской области на базе авиационного полка начались летно-тактические учения.  https://www.rusarmy.com/forum/thread...2#post-1415454

----------


## Интересующийся

Лекция «Як-141» в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного

----------


## Fencer

> Лекция «Як-141» в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного


Ранее здесь Лекции по истории техники в Музее Вадима Задорожного. уже было.

----------


## Fencer

ТУ-134 - профтехучилищу. Эфир 24 июня 1978 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok0TPuQdOlI&t=8s

----------


## Fencer

Катапультирование из Су-25 глазами летчика https://youtu.be/qkT7Q5EHOAc

----------


## Fencer

Куда-то повезли через город Комсомольск-на-Амуре https://m.vk.com/video25662860_45624...y=417#reply417

----------


## Fencer

Фильм о ТВС-2МС — единственном российском лёгком самолёте, выполняющем пассажирские авиарейсы https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX-TKznL7pk

----------


## Fencer

(4K) MIG-21 UM Croatian Air Force flying Display Airpower 2022 AirShow Zeltweg LOXZ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecstyt3fmfQ

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи Су-34 Хабаровского края приступили к зимним учебно-тренировочным полётам https://youtu.be/fUwR5Xa7cyY

----------


## Fencer

Грач https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xeALelQ4dw

----------

